# fredw's wife passed today



## Al33 (Apr 7, 2008)

The following is from Fred. Let's all lift him and GaCarpKiller up with prayer.

Sharon (my lovely bride of 35 years) passed away around lunch time today. The medical complications that she had, I believe, simply became too much for her to handle.

The viewing will be held on Thursday from 6-8 pm at the Woodstock Funeral Home in Woodstock. The service, also held at the funeral home, will be at 11:00 on Friday.


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 7, 2008)

very sad..!.. hate too here these things about folks who have been together fer so long or otherwize really ......my condolences :-|


----------



## Nitro (Apr 7, 2008)

Mr. Fred, 

You and your family have my deepest condolences. I am sorry for your loss.

God Bless yall in these difficult times.


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Apr 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss. This family will be in my prayers.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 7, 2008)

FredW....i am sorry to hear this.  Please convey my condolences to the rest of your family as well.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 7, 2008)

Very sorry to hear this. Sending our condolences. You will continue to be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 7, 2008)

Praying for you Fred. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 7, 2008)

mr fred, i will pray for your peace and comfort. my heart goes out to you and your family, chris ( F 1 )


----------



## Jim Ammons (Apr 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss. My condolences to you and family. Family will be in my prayers.


----------



## cmghunter (Apr 7, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss brother.May god be with you in your times of need.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Apr 7, 2008)

Fred,

So sorry to hear about this. 

Prayer said, will continue to do so.

Brad


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 7, 2008)

May God's peace and comfort be with you and your family, Fred.  Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Eddy M. (Apr 7, 2008)

so sorry for the loss on Fred's wife- he and family are in my thoughts  eddy


----------



## JerkBait (Apr 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Fred.


----------



## msb (Apr 8, 2008)

Fred and Chad,  

My thoughts and prayers are with you. This is sad news.  Sharon was a wonderful person. 

Mark


----------



## dixie (Apr 8, 2008)

Fred, I hate to hear this. God bless and comfort you.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Apr 8, 2008)

May God Wrap you and your Family
is his loveing arms  and comfort you at this time.
I am so sorry Brother


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 8, 2008)

Fred/Chad, you and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Apr 8, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------



## PWalls (Apr 8, 2008)

Fred, your family is in our prayers. May the God of all creation give you comfort during this time of grief.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 8, 2008)

Prayers for your family,MrFred.So sorry to hear this


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Apr 8, 2008)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Apr 8, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Your family is in my prayers


----------



## gadeerwoman (Apr 8, 2008)

Prayers sent up for you and your family. Terrible loss.


----------



## aaron batson (Apr 8, 2008)

Praying for you Fred.


----------



## Bobby_Jimmy (Apr 8, 2008)

Fred,

I am very sorry for your loss. Please know that you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Apr 8, 2008)

Prayers sent for your comfort Fred.


----------



## shotgun (Apr 8, 2008)

Fred,
Sorry to hear of your loss.
My condolences.
Bob


----------



## Robert Eidson (Apr 8, 2008)

Fred,Sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.....


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 8, 2008)

My thoughts and Prayers are with you and your family,Fred.


----------



## chambers270 (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss, I will remember your family tonight. May God give you peace.

Chris


----------



## Kdog (Apr 9, 2008)

Fred, as you know, our heart and prayers are with you and Sharon.  She is with the Lord now, and he will be with you.

Kdog


----------



## Buzz (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss Fred.   My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## ray97303 (Apr 9, 2008)

Fred, Sorry for your lose.  There isn't anything worse than  losing your soul mate and your best friend. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------

